# FGM un-Islamic



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRO – The head of the world’s largest Muslim group has called for abolishing female genital mutilation, saying the practice runs counter against Islamic teachings and human rights.

"Female genital mutilation is a violation of human rights of girls and women," Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu, Secretary-General of the Organization of Islamic Conference (OIC), said Tuesday, December 4, TrustLaw reported.

Female Circumcision ?Un-Islamic?: OIC - Global - News - OnIslam.net


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"The country where FGM is most prevalent is Egypt, followed by Sudan, Ethiopia and Mali."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is illegal here but is still practised.. 

I know someone who had it done after her first blood as her father demanded it to be done.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is often done secretly in the UK by Sudanese etc..a nursing friend has told me some of the horrific cases she had to deal with when nursing in London.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is illegal here but is still practised..
> 
> I know someone who had it done after her first blood as her father demanded it to be done.


illegal but the law not enforced


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I knew Russian woman who married an Egyptian man , they had a daughter...
Even though they'd discussed the issue fully before her pregnancy...the husband did an about-turn as soon as the little girl was born, insisting it be done.
My friend consequently 'took baby to Russia to see mum' and consequently never returned.

Yes... FGM is alive and well in Egypt!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is often done secretly in the UK by Sudanese etc..a nursing friend has told me some of the horrific cases she had to deal with when nursing in London.


Good book to read is a one written by a Somalian girl who underwent this barbaric practice but managed to escape and later went on to be a top model in the UK.

Desert Flower which was followed up by Desert Dawn....written by Waris Dirie


----------



## PixelAngelBaby (Dec 5, 2012)

FGM is brutal and stupid. They think it will keep their daughters from having pre-marital sex (yes it's true) and keep them "clean". When all it does is numb them and make them unable to enjoy sex once they do get married. Parents are only creating future problems for their daughters this way. If the girl when she gets married doesn't enjoy sex...and grudgingly has to go along with it...do you think she will keep it up? And if she stops, her husband will complain, claiming she's not giving him his rights, and nothing but fights, distance and even divorce will result from this. 

Who the hell wants that for their child? Stupid ignorant idiots. Excuse my language, I just get so furious about this topic. I'm Muslim and No where is it mandated females be circumcized in the Quran. And in that so-called authentic hadith...it is mentioned to do a very light one, which is the hood of the clitoris, not the clitoris itself or anything further. And if you look up plastic surgery, hoodectomy is a common procedure for women that are NOT sensitive to sexual pleasure, and therefore having it done fixes the problem. So it's actually good for healthy marital sex. Unlike the barbaric female oppressing "circumcision" done on females today in Egypt. 

It disgusts me. Thank God my Egyptian father and American mother spared me from this.


----------



## PixelAngelBaby (Dec 5, 2012)

This is exactly the type of ignorance warned about over and over in the Quran...following their forefather's ways and customs WITHOUT THINKING. So damn effing stupid. Stupid ass people...

It's people like this that make Islam seem what it is NOT and it pisses me off.

STUPID EFFING PEOPLE!!!

OK now I feel better. whew. 

How's everyone


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

PixelAngelBaby said:


> If the girl when she gets married doesn't enjoy sex...and grudgingly has to go along with it...do you think she will keep it up? And if she stops, her husband will complain, claiming she's not giving him his rights, and nothing but fights, distance and even divorce will result from this.


Or he will use "problems in the bedroom" as an excuse to take another wife. Of course, any daughters he fathers will be circumcised, creating another generation of husbands with "problems in the bedroom."


----------



## PixelAngelBaby (Dec 5, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> or he will use "problems in the bedroom" as an excuse to take another wife. Of course, any daughters he fathers will be circumcised, creating another generation of husbands with "problems in the bedroom."


indeed.


----------



## geecee (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Taking up to 4 wives is halal with conditions, so that should not be coupled with the FGM, which is a different issue.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

geecee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Taking up to 4 wives is halal with conditions, so that should not be coupled with the FGM, which is a different issue.




Hello


thank you for your contribution but I am guessing English is not your first language and you have lost the gist of our posts.. we are well aware 4 wives and FGM are not related. 


Maiden


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

aykalam said:


> CAIRO – The head of the world’s largest Muslim group has called for abolishing female genital mutilation, saying the practice runs counter against Islamic teachings and human rights.
> 
> "Female genital mutilation is a violation of human rights of girls and women," Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu, Secretary-General of the Organization of Islamic Conference (OIC), said Tuesday, December 4, TrustLaw reported.
> 
> Female Circumcision ?Un-Islamic?: OIC - Global - News - OnIslam.net


Sadly, it's pandemic among the Coptic community in Egypt as well. My Coptic maid left her husband after he insisted their daughter be subjected to it.

It's an Egyptian and African custom, not an Islamic one. Apart from Africa, it's also pervasive in Kurdish culture, no matter the sect, country, etc.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jemiljan said:


> Sadly, it's pandemic among the Coptic community in Egypt as well. My Coptic maid left her husband after he insisted their daughter be subjected to it.
> 
> It's an Egyptian and African custom, not an Islamic one. Apart from Africa, it's also pervasive in Kurdish culture, no matter the sect, country, etc.


yes, I know all of that. I don't care whose custom it is, where it originated from, whether legal or illegal: it's barbaric.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aykalam said:


> yes, I know all of that. I don't care whose custom it is, where it originated from, whether legal or illegal: it's barbaric.


 I'd have thought womens, and indeed mens bits were designed by god/allah... whoever and therefore its is surely wrong for any silly little human with a knife to change anything unless its for good medical reasons!

Jo xxx


----------



## geecee (Sep 25, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> thank you for your contribution but I am guessing English is not your first language and you have lost the gist of our posts.. we are well aware 4 wives and FGM are not related.
> ...


Hello!

I am an American and I like to think that I speak and read English pretty well. So I do get the gist of your posts  The reason why I said what I did is because the man does not really need permission or an excuse to marry another wife, if the conditions are met. However, it is recommended that he does speak to his first wife about it to keep harmony. I thought there was some misunderstanding about it as it was used in the above post.

So even with all of that, I think that FGM has more to do with culture and is un-Islamic. I am glad that people are speaking up about it. If it is bad to pluck your eyebrows and have plastic surgery on your nose for vanity's sake, then this should be right up there with total wrongness.

I hope that this does some good for the future.

Peace.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i didnt know that plucking eyebrows was Haram... Regardless, thats not the issue. i'm quite happy with the idea of adult women chopping off their bits if thats what they willingly want to do with their bodies, but mutilating a defendless child in the name of culture or religion is just horrendous.


----------



## geecee (Sep 25, 2012)

Sonrisa said:


> i didnt know that plucking eyebrows was Haram... Regardless, thats not the issue. i'm quite happy with the idea of adult women chopping off their bits if thats what they willingly want to do with their bodies, but mutilating a defendless child in the name of culture or religion is just horrendous.


Yes, plucking of the eyebrows is Haraam. I just found this out myself. I think the FGM issue... the problem with it, is that Islam is a way of life, so if one is not careful, culture gets mixed up in it and after a few generations, it is like Pink Floyd's Brick in the Wall... status quo. So one has to be always vigilant about that.

I think it is wonderful that the issue is being put out like this, that it is un-Islamic and hopefully the practice will be heading towards its end. It will take time though. Make this generation aware, then the next generation will be less and then the next hopefully even less and so forth. It is a hard job because status quo is so hard to break down sometimes, especially how this is done.


----------



## PixelAngelBaby (Dec 5, 2012)

Circumcision in general is not mentioned in the Quran. Its from hadith (narrations attributed to the Prophet. Kind of like the jewish talmud). So is the eyebrow plucking. However muslims must uphold the Quran as the upmost and (imo) the only source of law and guidance.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

geecee said:


> Hello!
> I thought there was some misunderstanding about it as it was used in the above post.


No, there was no misunderstanding. I know exactly what I'm talking about and there's no need to school me about Islam whether it's theory or practice.


----------



## geecee (Sep 25, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> No, there was no misunderstanding. I know exactly what I'm talking about and there's no need to school me about Islam whether it's theory or practice.


My apologies then. 

Peace


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

geecee said:


> Yes, plucking of the eyebrows is Haraam. I just found this out myself.


Actually, the positions on this, like many other topics, is dependent on the sects and schools of law, as well as schools of thought. A quick search revealed a wide range of stances, from never, to some accommodations or others scenarios and caveats. Zealous religious absolutists tend to make such overly simplistic de facto statements, but the truly educated faqih who is aware of these myriad issues and nuances, and is also able to describe their positions accurately without slipping into polemics, does not.


----------

